# New 20gallon scape



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello everyone, just setting up a new 20g that will be a hybrid Dutch style. Hard scape is done and looking for some comments. I call this scape the "hole in one" &#128578;. Fire away!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Kiyvee.

I hope you don’t take this as gospel, but.....

1) The cave is too central and too high (it does not look natural).
2) The manzanita branches are too thin and they remind me of “arms” on a snowman.
3) Reposition the rocks so they have a more natural flow without a central mound of substrate/cave.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for your comments Stuart! Always looking to learn more about aquascaping...I didn't want to do an iwagumi style...With the mound I'm going for this sort of a look.


All grown in.
[url=https://ibb.co/c1BgT9]

I "twigged" things a little.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Decided to do the cliff scene I always wanted...More rocks! Thoughts?
Gravel is a filler...aquasoil to go on top.
Debating if I should put some soil down then aquasoil...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

kivyee said:


> Decided to do the cliff scene I always wanted...More rocks! Thoughts?
> Gravel is a filler...aquasoil to go on top.
> Debating if I should put some soil down then aquasoil...


With that much hardscape you will find it hard to plant, if you are going deeper than ~2" of aquasoil, I would put down a base layer of power sand/power sand special.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost ready for planting...Hit two petstores in rush hour traffic to find some white sand and no luck...So I guess I'm waiting another day...


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> With that much hardscape you will find it hard to plant, if you are going deeper than ~2" of aquasoil, I would put down a base layer of power sand/power sand special.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Exactly....That's why I had pea gravel fill in most of the lower layers and have about 2-3inches of aquasoil in the larger planting areas. Thanks for your input Stuart, got me thinking and I think I'll be happier with this scape &#128578;


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I love the look of Dutch style tanks! Looking forward to your updates! What plants and fish are you planning?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

All done! Still waiting for my pearl weed and making some subwassertang bushes, but just about there! 
Planting with two hands in dry aquasoil is so nice...So much easier compared to my fluval edge...

Filling. Not cloudy at all.

Filled!

Closer shot


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

It's really hard to resist messing w the plants to straighten them etc but I will try to wait till they root. Only one plant came loose so far


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That’s looking much better! Good job.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great. I definitely prefer the new scape. Excited to see it once it grows in!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Planting is pretty much done.


Just have to wait for the plants to grow in and for the tank to cycle. Currently doing 30% water change every couple of days so ammonia doesn't spike too high, to reduce the cloudiness faster, and hopefully reduce new tank algae. I've been squeezing my dirty filters into the tank water to add bb to the substrate...Can't hurt &#128578;


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Certainly does LOOK nice. Just needs some fish. 

However, on a matter of practicality, there appears to be a small opening between the rocks (right/foreground). There will be decaying organic matter which will find its way into that space under the rocks. How will this decay be removed from time to time?

Note: Even though my filtration system keeps the water in pristine condition, I have a couple of natural wood logs in my tank which I have to lift every once in a while to vacuum out "stuff" that accumulates underneath.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Haha you found my cave &#128578;. Not super concerned with organic materials making it in there. To be honest...I never vacuum my substrate. I don't believe in vacuuming aquasoil. Instead I rely on snails, shrimp and plants to use/convert the waste. I think if the tank is heavily planted it works. I then don't dose macros and only micros. I also make sure I don't overfeed. The times when I've accidentally poured too much food in I suction that up right away.

Fish are ready to go...Just waiting for the tank to be cycled.

2nd water change, 6 days in. Plants are pointing up &#128578;
Here's a collage showing the progression


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good stuff, looks like your tank is headed in the right direction. Hard scape looks great now that the plants are in.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Update...Continuing to grow in...No sign of algae so far. Fingers crossed! Dialing back the water changes now that the tank is stocked. Using old media and submersed plants cycles the tank a lot quicker! Was expecting higher ammonia levels since it's new aquasoil. Pretty much zeros except nitrates at 5-10ish.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh ignore the drift wood on the side...Just there temporarily until I find a different use for it...Trying to incorporate some "roots" in the scape but not much room with how I laid out the plants...


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I actually had to "look for" the driftwood, so it must be pretty natural, as is . . . It would have stood out like a sore thumb if it looked out of place. I would leave it there. Looks good to me.


----------

